# Premiere CS4: Film in Orginalgröße ausgeben



## Robingambit (29. August 2009)

Hallo leute,

ich bin Neuling in Premiere CS4 und beiße mir gerade die Zähne am denkbar einfachsten Problem aus. Anscheinend ist die Lösung so einfach das es darüber noch nicht mal ein Forums Eintrag gibt. Ja ich habe geggoogelt!

Ich habe ein Test Projekt mit 2 kleinen Filmen. Die Bedienung von Premiere CS4 ist ja eigentlich wirklich einfach und Intuitiv. Habe alles fertig geschnitten und möchte den Film jetzt einfach in einer von mir festgelegten Größe ausgeben. Das klappt aber nicht. Irgendwie verkleinert das Programm meinen Film. 

*Die Orginalgröße meines Filmes Beträgt 1280 x 996 Pixel!
Genau in diesem Format möchte ich das auch ausgeben.* Das klappt aber nicht da Premiere eine fixierte Einstellung von 720 mal 480 Pixel ausgibt. Ich habe im Anhang ein hinterlegt. Die Breite hier manuell einzustellen bringt leider auch nicht das gewünschte Ergebniss das der Film von bereits in eine Quellgröße von 1440 x 1080 umgewandelt wurde.

Kann mir einer helfen. Wäre sehr nett.

Grüße
Rob


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. August 2009)

Das Problem ist deutlich sichtbar im "Programm" Monitor, in dem du deine Sequenz siehst und im Projekt Panel, in dem du die Dimensionen deiner Sequenz ablesen kannst.

Lösung:

Wenn du deinen Film in genau dem Format schneiden möchtest, in dem auch die Quelldateien vorliegen, dann musst du natürlich auch eine Sequenz mit diesen Dimensionen/Einstellungen erstellen.
Das erreichst du, indem du im Dialog "Neue Sequenz" keine Vorgabe auswählst, sondern auf das Tab "Allgemein" klickst und dort als Editing Mode "Desktop" wählst. Dann kannst du alle Parameter fein säuberlich so angeben wie du es brauchst. Im Tab "Tracks" (ich nehme an im deutschen heißt das Spuren) kannst du dann auch schon die Zahl und Art der gewünschten Spuren festlegen.

Hast du das alles eingestellt, kannst du diese Einstellung(en) als Vorgabe speichern, damit du künftig schneller genau so eine Sequenz neu erstellen kannst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Robingambit (29. August 2009)

Hi Martin,

erstmal super vielen Dank!
Dachte mir das ich bereits am Anfang mist gebaut habe. Habe jetzt deine Anweisungen befolgt. Scheint auch alles richtig zu sein nur wenn ich dann das Video exportiere wird das langgezogen ausgegeben. Warum

Der einzige unterschied zu deiner Anleitung besteht darin das ich nur auf den Reiter Allgemein komme wenn ich vorher irgendein Format ausgewählt habe. Dann klicke ich auf Desktop und mache meine Einstellungen. Kann mir vorstellen das das Format das ich wählen muss damit der Reiter Einstellungen Aktiv wird das Video zerschießt .

Was mache ich denn da falsch?

lg
Rob


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. August 2009)

Ganz blöde Frage vielleicht, aber der Teufel steckt ja oft im Detail:

Hast du darauf geachtet, dass das Pixelseitenverhältnis auch stimmt (vermutlich einfach quadratische Pixel 1.0)?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Robingambit (29. August 2009)

Hi,
ja der teufel steckt hier sicherlich im Detail. In Premiere bin ich wie gesagt ein Neuling.
Das Pixel Verhältniss habe ich aber auf Quadratische Pixel 1,0 eingestellt. Im Anhang das Bild dazu.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. August 2009)

Scheint ja soweit alles zu stimmen
Wenn du jetzt deinen Film in dieser neuen Sequenz schneidest, sollte doch alles gut sein.
Bleibt also höchstens noch das Thema Ausgabe (Encoden des fertigen Filmes).
Was hast du da für Einstellungen? Kannst du davon Screenies machen?

Gruß
Martin

PS: Falls ich nicht mehr antworte gleich, dann liegt das daran, dass ich arme Wurst auf Arbeit muss. *seufz*


----------



## Robingambit (29. August 2009)

Hi,

das gibts doch nicht. Komischerweise klappt die Ausgabe nun.
Im Anhang trotzdem mal die Einstellung. Ich habe das endliche male jetzt so exportiert. Allerdings mit verschiedenen Codecs.  
Warum das jetzt auf einmal klappt ist mir ein Rätsel. Kann es sein das die Codecs daran schuld waren? 

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe. Super nett!!

lg
Rob


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. August 2009)

Also mir fallen bei deinen Ausgabe-Einstellungen schon noch ein paar Sachen auf.


Wofür verwendest du das Video? Ich frage, weil Microsoft AVI mit Intel IYUV Codec ja nicht gerade ein üblicher (gern genutzter) Codec ist.
Warum hat das Originalvideo 25fps und deine Ausgabe dann 29,97fps? Fehler?
Warum hast du bei der Ausgabe als Halbbildtyp "unten zuerst" eingestellt? Sinnvoll wäre da doch eher "progressiv" zu nutzen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Robingambit (30. August 2009)

Das Video war nur als Test gedacht. Ich brauche das demnächst für eine Tutorial Reihe die ich durch Camtasia aufnehme und dann scheiden möchte. Die Codecs, da gebe ich dir recht sind für die Verbreitung im Netz sicherlich nicht geeignet. 

*Warum hat das Originalvideo 25fps und deine Ausgabe dann 29,97fps? Fehler?*
Das war ein Anfänger Fehler!  Danke für den Hinweis!

Das mit dem Halbbild habe ich auch gesehen. Ich dachte mir auch das Progressiv sinnvoller ist. Hab nur nicht wirklich Ahnung davon worauf sich das letztendlich auswirkt. 
Worauf wirkt sich das denn genau aus?

Auf jeden Fall nochmal 1000 Dank für deine Hilfe. Das hat mir quälende Stunden und Tage ersparrt! 

lg
Robin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. August 2009)

Robingambit hat gesagt.:


> Das mit dem Halbbild habe ich auch gesehen. Ich dachte mir auch das Progressiv sinnvoller ist. Hab nur nicht wirklich Ahnung davon worauf sich das letztendlich auswirkt.
> Worauf wirkt sich das denn genau aus?



Halbbilder stammen aus der Fernsehtechnik. Das gute, alte PAL-Fernsehen nutzt das sogenannte Zeilensprungverfahren, um statt 25 Vollbildern pro Sekunde 50 Halbbilder pro Sekunde zu übertragen. Hierbei werden erst alle ungeraden Zeilen, dann alle geraden Zeilen aufgenommen, verarbeitet, aufgezeichnet, übertragen und vom Fernsehgerät dargestellt.

Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass man so nicht nur 25 mal pro Sekunde neuen Bildinhalt zu
sehen bekommt, sondern sogar 50 mal pro Sekunde. Daraus resultiert der Eindruck flüssigerer Bewegungen, obwohl man wie der Name schon sagt, eigentlich immer nur ein halbes Bild zu sehen bekommt. Das Auge adaptiert das aber recht gut.

Und nu?
Heutzutage auf unseren Computerbildschirmen wird das Zeilensprungverfahren (interlaced) nicht mehr verwendet. Der Computermonitor stellt grundsätzlich Vollbilder (progressive) dar. Bleibt also dein Video auf dem Computer und wandert nicht ins Fernsehen, auf VHS oder DVD mit Standardauflösung, dann ist progressive die Wahl der Stunde. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

